# Maternity T-shirt dress tutorial



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I put together a maternity t-shirt dress tutorial if anyone is interested in taking a look, it is here


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd love to take a look at this, but the link didn't work for me.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

this one will work

http://femininepursuits.blogspot.com/2007/11/maternity-t-shirt-dress-tutorial.html


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

How nice! I have heard of t-shirt dresses, but have never seen one. My mom always suggest I make a few for my dress loving daughter as there is not much on the market I find modest enough for my 5 yr old.


----------

